# Übersetzungsfehler bei Simulation Codesys in Raspberry PI



## JJJones (6 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bekomme immer beim Übersetzen meines Programmes wenn ich als Gerät den Raspberry Pi auswähle und simulieren will folgende Fehlermeldung:
                ------ Übersetzungslauf gestartet: Applikation: Device.Sim.Device.Application -------
                Code typisieren ...

[FEHLER]        raspberry pi peripherals, 3.5.11.0 (3s - smart software solutions gmbh): FillBuffer [FileReader]: C0032:  Typ 'LWORD' kann nicht in Typ 'UDINT' konvertiert werden
                Kompilierung abgeschlossen -- 1 Fehler, 0 Warnungen
                Übersetzung abgeschlossen -- 1 Fehler, 0 Warnungen : Kein Download möglich!

Wenn ich aber das Programm auf den Raspberry lade ohne zu Simulieren geht das, aber ich will ja schon vorher simulieren, bevor ich mein Programm aufspiele hat wer eine Idee?
PS: In meinem Programm will ich nur mit Schaltern eine Lampe schalten , verbunden mit UND´s und ODER´s also wo soll da ein UDINT Datentyp sein?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
JJJones


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 September 2017)

Was für Code steht denn an der angemeckerten Stelle?


----------



## Professor (6 September 2017)

Ich rate mal! Du hast CODESYS 3.5.11.X in der 64-Bit Version intalliert? Wenn ja habe ich ne Vermutung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 September 2017)

Mach es nicht so spannend Professor.


----------



## JJJones (6 September 2017)

Ja, ich verwende die V3.5 Servicepack11 64 bit .
Und wie lautet deine Vermutung Prof ? 
Gruß JJJones


----------



## Professor (6 September 2017)

Man darf es doch mal spannend machen , oder? Ich mag nur nicht irgendwas daherplappern, ohne dass es Hand und Fuss hat. Ich bin also ziemlich sicher, dass du hier ein 64-Bit Problem hast. 

Deine Simulation ist ein 64-Bit Laufzeitsystem.
Dein Raspi ist ein 32-Bit System.

Beim erstellen der Bibliotheken für den Raspi hat einfach niemand daran gedacht, dass diese auf einem 64-Bit simuliert werden sollen und hat also an kritischen Stellen (Pointer) keine Plattformabhängigen Typen verwendet und das fleigt dir jetzt um die Ohren.

Lösung: Verwende ein 32-Bit CODESYS, denn ein 64-Bit CODESYS ist nicht schneller es braucht nur mehr Speicher! Es kann halt auch mehr Speicher verwalten - das wird aber erst für sehr große Projekte interessant.

Was auch helfen könnte ist ein update von deinem Raspi Package, davon gibt es nämlich mittlerweile einen Patch1. 

Grüße
Der Professor


----------



## JJJones (6 September 2017)

Alles klar, das klint schonmal nicht schlecht.
Werde es die tage mal testen.
Vielen dank für die hilfreiche Antwort.

Gruß
JJJones


----------

